# Gibbons Creek



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I drive by the turn off to Gibbons Creek lake at least once a month. Always in a hurry so I have never laid eyes on the place.
What is there? A ramp? Fishing pier? Camping? Bank fishing for cats or bream?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

All that. Haven't fished it in a few years but I heard its only open Friday -sunday.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Check their new schedule. Think it's only weekends until summer. Bathrooms, little pier, and pretty decent ramp. Running the lake is like Livingston, once you pass the buoys, it's not advised. Tons of stumps. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

I have been going there recently due to the fact I go to Texas A&M and its only 15 minutes away from me. Its a nice lake, definitely worth giving a try. In these colder months I haven't had much luck with bass but cats were biting very good two weekends ago. I plan on going again this upcoming weekend. Good luck to you if you go!


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

They are open only Friday-Sunday. They have a 6 lane boat launch. They have a 70' long 10' wide pier you can fish from. They also have bank fishing all along the area to fish for cats, panfish and bass. My son landed a 9 lb bass from the pier one morning! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Had some luck on Crappie a couple of month ago, now i only been catching catfish. Good place to try.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
What is the entry fee. Is there an opening and closing hour?


----------



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there any special permit required?


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

Dont think so


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I think it is $5 a vehicle towing a boat and they open at 0600 and close at 2100.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks fellows. I will make a swing by and do a visual the next time I go to Austin.


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

Last few times I've been it has been $4 per person, I usually bring buddies. Not sure if it's different if your by yourself. I plan on going this Friday evening after I get outta classes. I'll post my report afterwards and let you know whats biting.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been to Gibbons serval times years back when I was bass fishing. Only seen other fisherman on the lake. I know someone that goes there to ski. I told her I bet all the fishermen love that. I didn't know you could ski in the lake.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, Friday-Sunday. It used to be everyday but Wednesday but they cut back when the budget dropped #s. I think it was $4 to launch last year. The water should be up pretty fair, it usually doesn't get too low. I think it dropped 4' a couple years ago but the intake is deep enough they could still generate without trouble.

Some large fish there, I;m still looking for payback for a busted rod over by the intake...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

$4 entry fee per person, opens at 6:00 am & closes at 6 pm Friday - Sunday.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Lord willing I will be there next Saturday. I run the trinity till the whites are done then spend every weekend on gibbons. I'm a terrible bass fisherman but do well on cats there.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Froghunter said:


> Lord willing I will be there next Saturday. I run the trinity till the whites are done then spend every weekend on gibbons. I'm a terrible bass fisherman but do well on cats there.


That goes the same with me!:headknock


----------

